# Polecats or Ferrets



## Exotic X (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi,
Just wondered how can you tell if a ferret is a ferret or a Polecat????
i got two "ferrets" the other week they were caught by a man who works with ours vets with wild life abd he said their mum had been killed and they were abandend!!  
Any info would be great..

Thanks Amy.


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Exotic X said:


> Hi,
> Just wondered how can you tell if a ferret is a ferret or a Polecat????
> i got two "ferrets" the other week they were caught by a man who works with ours vets with wild life abd he said their mum had been killed and they were abandend!!
> Any info would be great..
> ...


In my opinion i would say they are polecats, seeing them..

John :flrt:


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

hey, if the mum was killed and the were found in the wild, it sounds like they might be polecats, need a picture to tell really.. What colour are they?

Bobbie


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Bobbie said:


> hey, if the mum was killed and the were found in the wild, it sounds like they might be polecats, need a picture to tell really.. What colour are they?
> 
> Bobbie


Polecat colour..

They are the polecat colour with a brown nose.

John


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

this little lady had a wild polecat mum, and an albino ferret dad.. do they look like this?..

shes the one with the black nose, the one next to her is a polecat coloured ferret... you can see a major difference in there faces here, they are the same age too, both 9 weeks.



In this picture you can see how dark she is compared with the others...


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Yes they are both like her..

They are very dark around the face area and the nose is brown.

John


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

defenutly sound like baby polecats, are you gonna keep them? or rehabilitate and release them?

Hope i helped..


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Bobbie said:


> defenutly sound like baby polecats, are you gonna keep them? or rehabilitate and release them?
> 
> Hope i helped..


No, they are staying with us..

We took them in off i wildlife rescuer at 8 weeks old after they had been bottle reared and they are now doing great.

Ill try and post pics asap, they are my other halfs [Exotic X]

John


----------



## gnipper (Feb 13, 2007)

Where in the country were they found as you could compare that to where poleys are found in the wild which would help determine if they were just feral or not. 
I've had poley coloured kits as dark as the one pictured bred from ferrets with no wild ancestry and even from a silver breeding.


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

gnipper said:


> Where in the country were they found as you could compare that to where poleys are found in the wild which would help determine if they were just feral or not.
> I've had poley coloured kits as dark as the one pictured bred from ferrets with no wild ancestry and even from a silver breeding.


Why do they have different coloured noses?

John


----------



## Exotic X (Jun 28, 2008)

*Reptile World!!!!!!*

hay you (reptile world)
this is my post lol!!!!
only jokin they look like them pics but their noses aren't quite that dark. ill try and put a pic on soon.

Thanks Amy


----------



## Doogerie (Jul 6, 2007)

I really wnat apole cat or ferrit i have hd this thing about them science i was 8 and one kinda got inside my top and stuff it was so funny having the furry littel thing running under my top t shers and finsly appering in my jacket:lol2:


----------



## gnipper (Feb 13, 2007)

Reptile world said:


> Why do they have different coloured noses?
> 
> John


Some have dark, some don't.
There are silver ferrets with dark noses, doesn't mean they have wild ancestry.


----------



## Andy n Claire (Jan 5, 2008)

im not a huge fan of ferrtes dont kill me:blush:
when we were younger my brother had hold of my grandads ferret,and it latched on to his hand? dunno y,my granbdad got the otehr ferret out to stop it doing it as it wouldnt let go n that bit my grandad lol

funny but scarey they can just turn ,he never did anything to prevoke it he was jusy 7
had to have lots of stitches :lol2:


----------



## chickens4ever05 (Feb 5, 2008)

a well handled and trained ferret who is fed the correct diet that isnt lacking any thing shouldnt bit ferrets dont turn for no reason.: victory:


----------



## adam--r (Dec 12, 2006)

chickens4ever05 said:


> a well handled and trained ferret who is fed the correct diet that isnt lacking any thing shouldnt bit ferrets dont turn for no reason.: victory:


They turned of Richard Whiteley :lol2:


----------



## gnipper (Feb 13, 2007)

Aye but they weren't well trained. They were owned by a puppy farmer.


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

Have you got those pickies yet?


----------

